# It's Tryout Season!



## Highlander (May 24, 2021)

What teams are blowing up?
How many players will try to move to ECNL clubs?
How many tears will be shed?
How many parents will throw a hissy fit on the side lines?

Gotta love tryout season! LMAO

Good luck to all and enjoy the moments!

Post your favorite tryout moments and rumors below!


----------



## Anon9 (May 24, 2021)

You're 2 weeks late. Players have commited, tears have been shed, and parents will continue to throw hissy fits on the sidelines.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 24, 2021)

Highlander said:


> What teams are blowing up?
> How many players will try to move to ECNL clubs?
> How many tears will be shed?
> How many parents will throw a hissy fit on the side lines?
> ...


Trying to convince a parent that ECNL is better than ECRL but they are focused on the big brand name.


----------



## footylove (May 26, 2021)

Teams are def blowing up ..im hearing things happening at Force ..entire team wanting to leave and follow a coach who left


----------



## Jessiesgirl (May 26, 2021)

Same as any tryout season. Mediocre teams trying to poach (um “recruit”). High level teams rostering 26 girls so no one gets cut and takes their money else where. Players jumping ship to what they think is a better team just to sit on the bench.
But it’s over, so now we wait to see where everyone ends up!


----------



## PechoFrio (May 30, 2021)

Our club's tryouts were more low-key than usual.  One well liked and talented player came back from a virus break, so that was good.


----------



## Highlander (Jun 1, 2021)

Jessiesgirl said:


> Same as any tryout season. Mediocre teams trying to poach (um “recruit”). High level teams rostering 26 girls so no one gets cut and takes their money else where. Players jumping ship to what they think is a better team just to sit on the bench.
> But it’s over, so now we wait to see where everyone ends up!


Does that really happen with rosters having 26 players? I thought there was some sort of max #? Can't imagine any player wanting to sit on that bench.


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Jun 2, 2021)

Highlander said:


> Does that really happen with rosters having 26 players? I thought there was some sort of max #? Can't imagine any player wanting to sit on that bench.


Oh yes, plenty of teams with large rosters. It’s not always bad because there are injuries and players out of town. But yes, if over 18 players are available for any given game someone gets the email that they will not be playing.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Jun 2, 2021)

Highlander said:


> Does that really happen with rosters having 26 players? I thought there was some sort of max #? Can't imagine any player wanting to sit on that bench.


Some of those clubs play in a couple of leagues (ECNL/GA/NPL/NorCAL), so they have a couple of groups set to play in certain leagues/games and then some float between. Gives clubs and players flexibility in competition and in case of injuries/travel...


----------



## soccermail2020 (Jun 5, 2021)

But are they really over? Still seeing new faces show up at lots of clubs. Movement still happening. And some announcements on league choices still yet to be made.


----------



## El Clasico (Jun 5, 2021)

Highlander said:


> Does that really happen with rosters having 26 players? I thought there was some sort of max #? Can't imagine any player wanting to sit on that bench.


Most players don't want to sit on the bench. It's the parents that put their kids on the bench. You see, that is the irony. Parents that put their kids on a team where the kid is not good enough to play so they sit on the bench and instead of the player bridging the gap by PLAYING and developing, they sit on the bench and the gap between where the player is at and where they need to be to get meaningful minutes continues to grow and by the end of the season, parents are angry that little Susie didn't get to play on a team that she was never going to play on anyway. She was always just a meal ticket for the coach. The next year, it becomes even more difficult for her to make a team and thus the beginning of the end for little Susie. Thanks MOM, look where your vanity got me...


----------



## Highlander (Jun 5, 2021)

El Clasico said:


> Most players don't want to sit on the bench. It's the parents that put their kids on the bench. You see, that is the irony. Parents that put their kids on a team where the kid is not good enough to play so they sit on the bench and instead of the player bridging the gap by PLAYING and developing, they sit on the bench and the gap between where the player is at and where they need to be to get meaningful minutes continues to grow and by the end of the season, parents are angry that little Susie didn't get to play on a team that she was never going to play on anyway. She was always just a meal ticket for the coach. The next year, it becomes even more difficult for her to make a team and thus the beginning of the end for little Susie. Thanks MOM, look where your vanity got me...


Bingo!!! If you are at the bottom of a 26 player roster that can't be a good thing for the player...for the coach/club on the other hand. Cha-Ching


----------



## BruceDern (Jun 10, 2021)

footylove said:


> Teams are def blowing up ..im hearing things happening at Force ..entire team wanting to leave and follow a coach who left


De Anza Force? Maybe the 05's!?!


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Jun 10, 2021)

BruceDern said:


> De Anza Force? Maybe the 05's!?!


That would be rough! I thought they had a good season.


----------



## soccer@3 (Jun 10, 2021)

Jessiesgirl said:


> That would be rough! I thought they had a good season.


It's definitely not the 2005's


----------



## BruceDern (Jun 10, 2021)

soccer@3 said:


> It's definitely not the 2005's


Where is this Club located?


----------



## Bethsoccer (Jun 10, 2021)

Thank you for your interest in joining the De Anza Force Soccer Club. We will be conducting tryouts for our competitive teams during the NorCal Tryout Window from May 10 - June 27, 2021. This open period is when any player, regardless of club affiliation, may try out with any NorCal club, without requiring permission from their current club DOC.


Located in Cupertino area


----------



## footylove (Jun 13, 2021)

BruceDern said:


> De Anza Force? Maybe the 05's!?!


looks like bunch of 07s are leaving


----------



## anonsoccerdad2021 (Sep 5, 2021)

Is it considered appropriate for a coach of a NorCal team to also coach for a Cal North's Girls Academy team?  This coach isn't technically listed on the roster.   He has a "dummy" set up for him instead.  He is recruiting girls and saying it's ok to go to the GA team because it is Cal North not Nor Cal.  Curious to your thoughts since one of the posters above said some kids float between them all?


----------



## Jar!23 (May 9, 2022)

Tryout season is here again.  Any drama to share?


----------



## Highlander (May 16, 2022)

Pretty tame in my neck of the woods. I really like that they put tryouts on Sunday and clubs had different times for age groups giving players a chance to tryout at many clubs. That's how it should be.


----------



## nochance_lance (May 17, 2022)

De Anza is offering Los Gatos players 20% discount off registration fees if they register before May 27th and a free training jersey if they turn in a LG jersey. Not a bad deal to be honest.


----------



## SJNoob (May 17, 2022)

nochance_lance said:


> De Anza is offering Los Gatos players 20% discount off registration fees if they register before May 27th and a free training jersey if they turn in a LG jersey. Not a bad deal to be honest.


This for real? Wow.


----------

